# Citrix ICA Client Mac OS X keyboard not functioning



## flow'd (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello all

I am trying to access rdp for a xp machine using citrix ICA client for mac os x 10.4.

However, when the 'log on to windows' appears the keyboard is unresponsive.

I can not enter a password to access the xp desktop.

Using options at the remote desktop connection dialogue box allows me to enter the password but even though I then have access to rdp the keyboard is again unresponsive.

I have searched extensively on the web without even a result for the subject used for this thread.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

many thx


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi flow'd

Does the same happen when you use only RDP (and no Citrix) to connect to this/these XP?
What is the version of Mac OS X, 10.4.what?
What is the version of ICA?


----------



## flow'd (Oct 5, 2008)

thx Giaguara

not sure what you mean by -Does the same happen when you use only RDP (and no Citrix) to connect to this/these XP?-

Are you saying I can use RDP without citrix to connect to the XP machine?

but using rdp on an XP machine to log in to the machine in question works fine

and as I am now not at home and do not have access to the iMac I can not give you the precise version, but it is Mac OS X 10.4 and I assume the ICA version is the latest available

cheers


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2008)

Depending on how the remote access options have been set. Usually if you can citrix then you should be able to RDP to it as well. When you can RDP from XP, then RDP should also work from OS X.
If Citrix is set to do connection brokering then that may be a different story...


----------



## flow'd (Oct 11, 2008)

all sorted now Giaguara,

the logic board on my G4 iMac blew and i had to replace the machine as the repair was going to be $1200.

my new iMac, a G5 dual core, does not have the same problem so all is ok.

thanks for your interest

cheers

richard


----------



## JasonMccafferty (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the same problem as mentioned in this thread, running Mac OS X 10.4.11 on a MacBook where the keyboard is completely unresponsive. I cannot enter a password to access the Windows XP Professional desktop when connecting via Citrix Client. I can access the Windows desktop by using the options panel before logging in. Once logged in however the keyboard is still unresponsive. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2008)

Try this

First, quit the ICA Client.
In System Preferences/International/Input Menu, set the "Input source option" to "Allow a different input source for each documents".


----------



## flow'd (Dec 4, 2008)

will be interesting to see if this works. The proble was fixed with an upgrade to 10.5.

Out of interest Giaguara how did you come across the solution?

thx


----------



## JasonMccafferty (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the response however this did not work. Do I need to upgrade to 10.5? I am reluctant to pay for an upgrade and find out that it doesn't work.


----------



## flow'd (Dec 4, 2008)

Jason,

I use 10.5 on a iMac Core 2 Duo 20" and the problem did not re-occur. I am certain it is 10.4 and unlikely to be your machine. Problem is the cost but 10.5 is much nicer than 10.4, in my humble opinion.

cheers


----------



## JasonMccafferty (Dec 8, 2008)

Giaguara any more ideas on how this could be fixed?

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 8, 2008)

Well did you all try the latest downloads for Citrix?


----------

